# Dying Frog, need Help!



## msina11 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello!

About one and a half months ago I bought a pair of orange leucs. They are about 5 months old now.

I keep them in a 10 gallon aquarium and feed them with fruit flies that i mist with Repashy Calcium plus twice a week.

The two have been doing great until about a week ago. Since then, one of them has started eating and moving a lot less. Today, he wouldn't touch any of the fruit flies. A couple of minutes ago I touched him to see if he would respond and he didnt. I know he is still alive because his legs were moving briefly, but its very obvious that he is not doing well at all.

I have no idea what it could be. The only thing I noticed is that a patch of moss that i collected from outside about 2 months ago has these sprinkles of white mold-looking stuff on it. Once i took a closer look at the frog I saw that he has some of the white sprinkles on his body as well, but those could obviously also just come from him walking on the moss. Could this be the cause of him dying?

Also: Should I separate the dying from from the healthy frog?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post pics of the frog and tank?

I would remove the sick one to a temporary tank. Mold doesn't usually bother frogs. Can you include a pic of the mold? When you say you mist with Repashy Calcium Plus, did you meant to say that you dust or are you misting the flies?


----------



## msina11 (Sep 22, 2013)

I dust the flies, sorry about that.

So the frog just died unfortunately.

So I need to know if whatever caused it will put the other one in danger as well.

It might be helpful to know also that both of the frogs were bought from herpetologic but were imports from Europe.

A lot of the mold came off the moss when I removed it from the tank. I tried to get a photo with some of the left over mold on the moss.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

That frog is very very skinny... Please post a pic of the 10g you are keeping them in. That could help diagnose some problems. What's the temperature in your viv right now? How old are your supplements?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

that frog looks really undernourished. 

Did you treat the moss before it went into their tank? Can you get a fecal sample of the surviving moss to a vet?


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Aw man, I'm sorry for your loss. 

Best not to put mosses from outside inside a tank unless you live in a tropical environment. It is recommended treat anything you bring in from outside, with plants you can disinfect with a bleach water soak, with leaf litter and wood you can boil and bake.

You could break down and disinfect the tank but if the frog died from a communicable pathogen (and I'm not saying he did) then there is a chance your other guy might have it too.


----------



## msina11 (Sep 22, 2013)

I was worried about his weight as well He was already very skinny when I bought him and did not gain any weight since. After refusing to eat he got even skinnier.

A couple of days before I put the two in the tank I CO2 bombed the tank To make sure no harmful animals from outside were living there.


----------



## msina11 (Sep 22, 2013)

The temperatur in the vivarium right now is 76 degrees. The room that the vivarium is in has very inconsistent temperatures. When it is warm outside, it is about 80 degrees in the vivarium. During the night, the temperatures dropped to the mid 60s the other day.


----------



## msina11 (Sep 22, 2013)

I bought the supplements about 4 weeks ago and keep them refrigerated.


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

you have to refrigerate the supplements? I didn't know that. 

Sorry about the frog. Please post if you were able to figure out what happened


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

kenstyles said:


> you have to refrigerate the supplements? I didn't know that.
> 
> Sorry about the frog. Please post if you were able to figure out what happened


Yes, keep them refrigerated and replace them after they have been open for 6 months. What many of us do is to put a small amount into another sealed container, like a condiment cup, and use that in the frog room while refrigerating the rest.

To the OP, your temps sound ok. Tank looks good. You say they were thin when you got them. I think you really should get a fecal exam of your remaining frog.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I hate to say it but you probably should break down the tank and sanitize it, since one frog died from unknown causes. When you rebuild, I recommend that you not add any wild plants. You can buy moss from a vendor, such as NewEnglandHerpetoculture.com, who has moss that has been treated. You could be bringing pathogens into your tank from the outside.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

How is the other frog doing, is it eating well and puttin on weight. Sometimes while eating frogs can pickup a stick or splinter, and it could become infected or impacted. That is why we use leaflitter, so while eating off the leaves it greatly lessens the chance of picking up substrate whit the food. I like to use moss in my tanks, bit its tricky to do with lots of ll


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

frogface said:


> that frog looks really undernourished.
> 
> Did you treat the moss before it went into their tank? Can you get a fecal sample of the surviving moss to a vet?


how do you run a fecal test on moss? moss does not poop as far as i know. i would run a fecal on the other frog though


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Could you post a photo of the frog that is still living?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Did you have ventilation for this tank?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bobrez said:


> How is the other frog doing, is it eating well and puttin on weight. Sometimes while eating frogs can pickup a stick or splinter, and it could become infected or impacted. That is why we use leaflitter, so while eating off the leaves it greatly lessens the chance of picking up substrate whit the food. I like to use moss in my tanks, bit its tricky to do with lots of ll


The frogs should be able to pass most substrates without issue... This is what they do in the wild and soil particles in the wild are a significant source of calcium.... The only risk is if the frog ingests long pieces of substrate like "Spanish moss" or the end of a long solid piece of sphagnum.. 

Fecals, and testing for chytrid and ranavirus are going to be the big tells here... Make sure the fecal is quickly to determine if the issue is protozoal. 

Some comments 

Ed 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

